# rapporti finanziari, dove siete?

## cloc3

ahi, ahi!

tre anni fa mi fu chiesto di tenere una specie di talk su gentoo e, tra le tante cose, esibii con fierezza i rapporti finanziari della fondazione, esposti diligentemente su internet.

oggi sono tornato sul link e, con delusione, ho scoperto che la buona abitudine sembra essere stata dismessa.

come mai?

----------

## bandreabis

ho trovato questo, non da risposte ma solo domande:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Foundation:Meetings/2015/06

----------

## djinnZ

Mi sa che l'unica è mandare un pm a neddyseagon.

----------

